# Smithy SuperShop, anyone selling one?



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I saw these things on the net but apparently they are discontinued. If anyone can give me some information that would be great. I would like to hear from anyone who uses one too. I need a 220 volt one if you have one to sell, would need to organize freight to Australia too. The more accessories the better, would like one with auto feed.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone here use one?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Does anyone here use one?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy



Honestly I do not know what you are referring to? Do you have an image of this?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The name Smithy Supershop does not ring a bell. 

In the US we have the name Shopsmith, which is an all-in-one tool. A motor on rails where the rails can be flipped from horizontal to vertical.

Depending on attachments, the Shopsmith is meant to perform as a lathe, drill press, table saw, sander, band saw.

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This is the link. It is much like the ShopSmith, just different company. My understanding is better tool but sadly discontinued. 






Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I do not recall seeing this company advertise.

Smithy still exists, but as you said they discontinued the machine. Not a surprise the multi-tool market is not an easy sell.

Looks like Smithy was marketing its machine as a heavier duty version of the Shopsmith.

If I hear of one for sale I will let you know.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i found 3 listed on craigslist





http://craigslist.thingweb.com/results.aspx?cx=partner-pub-2437314722686902%3Ayxqqljgzey4&cref=http%3A%2F%2Fcraigslist.thingweb.com%2Fcse%2FXdkfjm85.xml&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=smithy+supershop&sa=Search

here is the link to the 3rd one

http://fayar.en.craigslist.org/search/tla?query=supershop&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DannyT said:


> i found 3 listed on craigslist
> 
> http://craigslist.thingweb.com/results.aspx?cx=partner-pub-2437314722686902%3Ayxqqljgzey4&cref=http%3A%2F%2Fcraigslist.thingweb.com%2Fcse%2FXdkfjm85.xml&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=smithy+supershop&sa=Search
> 
> ...


Thx Danny

Just sent an email about one. Waiting to hear back. Next thing will be sorting feasibility for shipping to Australia.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dave, I am not sure if you are still looking, but I just noticed a Smith Super Shop on ebay and the seller is very close to me, less than 1 hour drive.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smithy-Supe...057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71d46231

Ebay showing 5 days left on the bid. Seller asking "Buy it now" price of $1250.

A lot of information on the item, the only detail missing is the voltage. This may be 110 V based on the 1.5HP motor.

This is close enough to me that I could take a drive over to get more pictures if you want. Looks clean on the ebay pictures.

If only I had more room, I could likely find a use for this.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Dave, I am not sure if you are still looking, but I just noticed a Smith Super Shop on ebay and the seller is very close to me, less than 1 hour drive.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smithy-Super-Shop-Like-Shopsmith-Only-More-Heavy-Duty-Excellent-Condition-/130758763057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71d46231
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'll check it out. I need a 220 - 240 V.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Dave, I am not sure if you are still looking, but I just noticed a Smith Super Shop on ebay and the seller is very close to me, less than 1 hour drive.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smithy-Super-Shop-Like-Shopsmith-Only-More-Heavy-Duty-Excellent-Condition-/130758763057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71d46231
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Yes or looks good. If I were to get it is there any chance you would be able to help out with freight. It would need to be boxed up some how and a freight company organized to ship to Australia. 

Of course I would cover expenses. It would depend on voltage of course. 

Thanks for keeping an eye out and giving me heads up

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The seller mentioned not wanting to get involved, so he wants this picked up. I could make the pick-up for you. Have horse box - will travel. :laughing:

I have no experience in boxing up an item like this. I can make a frame out of 2x4 with plywood panels, etc. Might even be fun. I just do not know what the requirements will be for the folks who need to move this along its travel. It would be easy to make the bottom like pallets so can be picked up by fork lift truck.

I also do not have experience on whom to contact to pick this up.

So we would both have a learning curve.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

if you zoom in on the picture on ebay you can see the 110 plug on the cord.

here are 2 i found on craigslist. the one looks like you can see the 10 cord on the floor the other one you can't tell

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/tls/3201060793.html

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/3162015355.html


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thinking the electrical won't be comparable to what you have in Australia and the shipping and hadeling will be ridiculous. Then if they are no longer made it better be a good machine that never breaks and is worth the extra Cocteau and trouble.

Are you sure it wouldn't be better to get something already in Australia?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> The seller mentioned not wanting to get involved, so he wants this picked up. I could make the pick-up for you. Have horse box - will travel. :laughing:
> 
> I have no experience in boxing up an item like this. I can make a frame out of 2x4 with plywood panels, etc. Might even be fun. I just do not know what the requirements will be for the folks who need to move this along its travel. It would be easy to make the bottom like pallets so can be picked up by fork lift truck.
> 
> ...


A pallet base would work fine I think. 

The machine probably needs to have the base taken apart. 

I have tried to message the seller but I have been unable. I am unsure if this because I am in Australia or if the seller does not answer any questions. Not sure if you can try and message him with a US account.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DannyT said:


> if you zoom in on the picture on ebay you can see the 110 plug on the cord.
> 
> here are 2 i found on craigslist. the one looks like you can see the 10 cord on the floor the other one you can't tell
> 
> ...


Thx Danny

I would not know the difference between a US 110 plug and a 220. 

I will check out Craigslist. When looking at Craigslist from Australia I can only search 1 state at a time. Seeing as there are 50 something states over there it becomes a slow process. Is there anyway to search all states at once. 

Thank you for the links, I'll check them out now.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dave, it is not a problem for me to try and contact for you.

Another reply mentioned about the 110V cord, which I can also see once I zoom in on the pictures.

What questions do you want to me to ask the seller?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> I'm thinking the electrical won't be comparable to what you have in Australia and the shipping and hadeling will be ridiculous. Then if they are no longer made it better be a good machine that never breaks and is worth the extra Cocteau and trouble.
> 
> Are you sure it wouldn't be better to get something already in Australia?


I tried googling Cocteau but was not able to find out much more than a guy who was French. Yes electrics is an issue, that is why I would have to have a 220 v as Australia is 240. Mind you is your 220 single phase. I love the idea of the machine, maybe I'm letting my heart rule my brain.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I would not know the difference between a US 110 plug and a 220.


Dave, for reference, this is a standard US 110 plug.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:B_plug.jpg

You will see this at the end of the cord in the Mount Joy, PA listing I first sent.

Note that the flat pins are oriented to be parallel to each other, going top to bottom in this picture.

A 220V plug would have the flat pins in a line, so think of each pin in the picture being rotated 90 deg. I have not found a picture. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hi Dave,

Yes the question I wanted to know is about the voltage. I tried to order one of these new as they were selling out. I think they were about 2000 for a new one back then but I got in a bit too late.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Mind you is your 220 single phase.


Yes, this machine would be single phase, whether 110v or 220v.

In early - mid 1900's I do see small motors being 3 phase, but these days I would not expect to see 3 phase as an option for a 1.5HP motor like this machine has.

I would think 3 phase would start with 5HP motors and up.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

how about a 110-220 converter? do they make them?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DannyT said:


> how about a 110-220 converter? do they make them?


Yes, also called a transformer, and these should be available, or can be built.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DannyT said:


> how about a 110-220 converter? do they make them?


Yes. I had an inverter once. They very according to watts. I'm not sure how they take to running for extended periods.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

